# Help me choose a skiff for fly fishing



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking at these:
1987 17' Mako w Yam 115 (1989) (asking $6500)
1989 17' Wellcraft w Yam 115 (asking $8k)
1996 16' Flats Hopper w Merc 60 (asking $5500)
1998 Flats and Bay 18x8 w Yam 115 (asking $8k)

Intended use is backcountry flats and protected bays fishing mangroves for snook, tarpon, bones (when they can be found), and 'cuda or whatever else will bite a fly. I am located in PR.

My gut is telling me to lean towards the Flats and Bay. None of these have trolling motors or electronics to speak of. The latter two have poling platforms.

Thoughts, recommendations, considerations? I never owned a boat besides my kayaks.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

If you're looking for a skiff in that price range for fly fishing in back bays, I'd say none of those skiffs would fit the bill really well. I'd look at East Cape Gladesman, Salt Marsh 1444, or Skimmer Skiff 14. You won't be breaking any sound barriers but you'll be able to cruise pretty quickly and be shallow enough to get where the fish are. Plus these boats will be very nice and easy to pole.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool - I'll check them out if I can find any. - Choices are limited here in PR as not many people are into this type of boating/fishing. Importing from the States is an option but adds approx $2k to the price


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

LTChip said:


> Cool - I'll check them out if I can find any. - Choices are limited here in PR as not many people are into this type of boating/fishing. Importing from the States is an option but adds approx $2k to the price


Sounds like you might be better just building a boat if you have the craftsmanship to do so. The fs18 is a nice simple boat to build and from what I've heard it does very well in chop.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Find a friend w/ one of those boats and buy the brewskis


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Found this locally made microskiff.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it fits my fishing style. Perhaps I'll end up with two boats -an 18-20' flats/bay boat for larger bay/cayos and reefs and this little skiff for fly fishing the backcountry waters.


----------



## TarponSniper (Jan 21, 2017)

LTChip said:


> Looking at these:
> 1987 17' Mako w Yam 115 (1989) (asking $6500)
> 1989 17' Wellcraft w Yam 115 (asking $8k)
> 1996 16' Flats Hopper w Merc 60 (asking $5500)
> ...


Well, if you want a fly fishing boat for you or two people trips I will go for the flats hopper all the way. Small wide boat, draft about 5", light weight easy for polling. I went to PR few years ago, there is a lot of good places for fly fishing. (Rivers, lakes & lagoons). Flats & Bay 18 pretty sweet BUT polling that boat is very hard. About 900pounds without motor. If choices are limited in PR and I will take the flats hopper. If you can lower the price to 5K boat in good conditions you will have a great deal.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

LTChip said:


> Found this locally made microskiff.


That was crazy when both of them were laying across that little bow.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Rather than get 2 boats; keep it simple. I'd spring for the Mako; it was made back when a Mako was a Mako.

If it happens to be the flats model, that is a sought-after boat these days. If not, it's a cc that is something like a mini bay boat. In any event, one boat is going to be a compromise one way or the other. The Mako will hold its value better than the other options as well.

Which side of the island are you on?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

LTChip,
If you are looking in that price range, I'd suggest getting something that you can customize yourself. In that price range, you can easily get into a Salt Marsh Skiff 1444 which is an excellent backcountry poling skiff. The Ankona ShadowCast is one to look at too. The key to finding a skiff for fly fishing are two things: poling ability and draft. More often that not we find ourselves trying to remote areas to find fish that will be willing to take a fly. Usually it involves very shallow water, so being able to float silently in mere inches of water is a must. The boats you listed will be 8" or more drafting skiffs; great flats boats at great prices, but you may find their poling and skinny water capabilities to be challenging. Check them out at www.saltmarshskiffs.com, ankonaboats.com. To see them in action, Patrick Rhea and Nick Shirghio put the 1444 through its paces on some of their short films on Livit Films.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Blue Zone said:


> Rather than get 2 boats; keep it simple. I'd spring for the Mako; it was made back when a Mako was a Mako.
> 
> If it happens to be the flats model, that is a sought-after boat these days. If not, it's a cc that is something like a mini bay boat. In any event, one boat is going to be a compromise one way or the other. The Mako will hold its value better than the other options as well.
> 
> Which side of the island are you on?


I live in the southeast corner of the island. I fish mostly bays and mangroves -but would like to sneak out to reefs/or cruise in behind the surf once in a while - realistically I am a fly fisherman foremost and will mostly fish with 1-2 people aboard including me. That Mako looks good but the 115 looks too heavy/big for it. Also I worry it will draft too much. I am going to see that Petrel microskiff and the flats hopper this week hopefully.


----------



## TarponSniper (Jan 21, 2017)

LTChip said:


> I live in the southeast corner of the island. I fish mostly bays and mangroves -but would like to sneak out to reefs/or cruise in behind the surf once in a while - realistically I am a fly fisherman foremost and will mostly fish with 1-2 people aboard including me. That Mako looks good but the 115 looks too heavy/big for it. Also I worry it will draft too much. I am going to see that Petrel microskiff and the flats hopper this week hopefully.





LTChip said:


> I live in the southeast corner of the island. I fish mostly bays and mangroves -but would like to sneak out to reefs/or cruise in behind the surf once in a while - realistically I am a fly fisherman foremost and will mostly fish with 1-2 people aboard including me. That Mako looks good but the 115 looks too heavy/big for it. Also I worry it will draft too much. I am going to see that Petrel microskiff and the flats hopper this week hopefully.


Mako boats are heavy specially with a 115hp mercury . Not the best option for shallow waters, I think flats hopper is your best target. If you see the hull of the flats hopper is made for fast run threw light chops water. Plus 16ft for two angler is perfect.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

No advice because I am not in PR, I barely flyfish and I've never seen a tarpon in person, but I can say that high def cameras on drones have made skiff promo videos much more entertaining to watch. Watching those guys work a tarpon from that perspective really shows how the skiff fishes.

Nate


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I used to catch a ton of juvy tarpon in the canals around the San Juan airport in a jon boat back in the day. I bet you can't even get close to them in the post 9/11 era though.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

There is a gladesman for sale right now on this site.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

I am trying to stick to boats that are available new or used here in PR. There are not a ton of true flats boats as most people like to go out and fish reefs and drop offs and island/keys hop.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I used to catch a ton of juvy tarpon in the canals around the San Juan airport in a jon boat back in the day. I bet you can't even get close to them in the post 9/11 era though.


That lagoon system is still one of the best tarpon areas on the island and totally accessible. And there are some monster fish in there.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you have any pangas available there? I would think a 16 or even 18 would work very well for you. Especially since you're looking for something to take to the reefs some days


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LTChip said:


> That lagoon system is still one of the best tarpon areas on the island and totally accessible. And there are some monster fish in there.


Sounds like I need to get back there again one day. If you're into freshwater, there are some lakes in the mountains that hold nice peacock bass too. The pond in the center of Ft. Buchanan used to have them too, if you can access.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

zlenart said:


> Do you have any pangas available there? I would think a 16 or even 18 would work very well for you. Especially since you're looking for something to take to the reefs some days


I thought about that but I really want a flat and clean casting platform. One idea would be to custom fab a fore-deck and rear poling platform on the panga (Yola here in PR).

That Petral company actually started and still is one of the major local producers of Yola style boats. See the lineage in their 2-3 person microskiff....


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sounds like I need to get back there again one day. If you're into freshwater, there are some lakes in the mountains that hold nice peacock bass too. The pond in the center of Ft. Buchanan used to have them too, if you can access.


Thanks for the tip. I have been out kayak fishing for peacocks in Lake Patillas in the SE corner. I plan on hitting Loiza this weekend. I'll see if I can get on that Buchanan pond.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Ended up getting a Scout 145 SF 2006 with 4 stroke 50HP merc. Seemed like a good value for the price and will do the job I want.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Chris R (Dec 13, 2017)

LTChip said:


> Looking at these:
> 1987 17' Mako w Yam 115 (1989) (asking $6500)
> 1989 17' Wellcraft w Yam 115 (asking $8k)
> 1996 16' Flats Hopper w Merc 60 (asking $5500)
> ...



Hi LTChip don't know if you got a boats but i just saw your post. I am a brand new member to the forum and thought I might add something. i suppose it depends where you will be doing most of your fishing but I had a Mako 17 a few years ago. It has a 90 horse yamaha (the old 3 cylinder0 I fish aroundFt Myers and south in the backwater and the gulf. the Mako was a great boat. I removed the bow rail and some of the other items that snagged fly lines and used it for a few years. The reason I liked it was because it was able to fish most 9not all) of the backwater and I could run the beach in reasonable days for snook and to case net baitfish. It served me well. I never had a problem with it and sold it for almost what I paid for it. the reason i sold it was because i wanted something better suited to the type of sighing I was doing. It didn't have under gunwale rod holders so rods were always all over the place. I wanted a trolling motor as I fish solo a lot. I suppose i could have put on on the Mako but that would have been improvised I guess. I bought an older Hewes that I got for a good price. It holds rods under the gunwale and enables me to fish a bit more shallow and I can still run the beach on a calm day. It is a bit heavy for a poling skiff but not bad.


----------

